# Dip Netting Trip On The Kenai



## ALASKA PFLOCK

We are heading out to dip net on the Kenai next week, 13-21. It should be a great time with the family. Are any other Alaska Outbackers heading down there this year?


----------



## 4ME

What is Dip-Netting?
Have a Good trip.


----------



## GarethsDad

I went dip netting with my father 30 years ago on Long Island for blue crab. http://www.vims.edu/adv/ed/crab/net.html The dip net has a 6-8 foot handle with a 2' opening. We were set up near a bridge an night and the crab would swim up to the light from the lantern and you'd scoop them up with the net. Although probably for larger crab or salmon is Alaska. James


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> We are heading out to dip net on the Kenai next week, 13-21. It should be a great time with the family. Are any other Alaska Outbackers heading down there this year?


Dip-Netting is subsistance fishing for Alaska residents. The fish are Alaska Sockeye salmon, commonly refered to as Red salmon. You use a net with a 5 ft. hoop on the end of a 20 ft+ pole that is usualy made of aluminum, pvc or fiberglass. The net used is gill net material. You can net 25 fish for the first member of the hosehold and 10 for each person after that. For example I can net up to 55 fish for my family to include 1 King salmon. It is very exciting and the adrenilin gets flowing when a fish gets in your net, especialy a king. We dip-net from the shore at the mouth of the Kenai river, but you can also do it from a boat. If you want to see some pictures try googling Alaska dip-netting. It sure beats getting skunked when rod and reel fishing. Not to say that I don't enjoy that too.


----------



## Ahumadas

AK Pflock

We just floated the upper Kenai last week. No dipnetting for us as it's not legal on the Upper part of the River but we did catch some "small" 16" + Rainbows on poles. Excellent trip for us. Weather was beautiful and the River is undescribale as always. We stayed in the OB @ Cooper Landing's Kenai Riverside CG.

Just be careful and watch out for the nuts on the road. 1 Killed on the Seward hwy in the Summit lake area yesterday as I'm sure you've already heard.


----------



## usmc03

I will be heading down that way the 17th to the 20th with some Active Duty guys I work with. Look for us on the river in an MRW river boat. I am hoping that is going to be the good weekend for fishing this year. I usually go down the week of the 26th or so.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Ahumadas- We will take it nice and easy. Any pictures of the Rainbows that you caught? I'm sure that some of the folks in the lower 48 would like to see the huge Kenai wild rainbows.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

usmc03 said:


> I will be heading down that way the 17th to the 20th with some Active Duty guys I work with. Look for us on the river in an MRW river boat. I am hoping that is going to be the good weekend for fishing this year. I usually go down the week of the 26th or so.


usmc03- We will keep an eye out for you. Where are you camping at? Have you checked the price of fuel on the Kenai? I just looked at the Alaska Fuel Prices web site







Drive safe.


----------



## usmc03

I am going to be basing at a homestead of some family friends off of K-Beach Road. We were just down in the Seward area and gas was $4.95 so I presume it is the same in Kenai/Soldotna area. I took 10 gallons of gas with me so I would feel the pinch down there. If you are in the Seward area, do not stay at the Kenai Lake Resort as it is nothing more than the typical dirt lot with very unlevel dry spots.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

usmc03- We found a real nice campground in Seward last year. It is about 6 miles outside of Seward. It is called Stoney Creek RV Park. The premium sites are right up against the creek and offer trees and grass. The rest of the sites are just a gravel parking lot. The people that operate the park are very nice!







Best of luck dipnetting this year. We will also try rod and reel for kings.







FISH ON!!!


----------



## usmc03

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> usmc03- We found a real nice campground in Seward last year. It is about 6 miles outside of Seward. It is called Stoney Creek RV Park. The premium sites are right up against the creek and offer trees and grass. The rest of the sites are just a gravel parking lot. The people that operate the park are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck dipnetting this year. We will also try rod and reel for kings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH ON!!!


Are you going to bank or boat for the Kings? I have never king fished before so I am looking for pointers if you have any. We will have one person on the boat who is not eligible to dipnet so I want to be able to do some traditional fishing also. I was thinking of doing some trolling but as I said never did that before. Where are you guys staying at? I don't know that address but I am going to be at a homestead on K-Beach right next to one of the nurserys. You really can't miss it as it is a big blue house and will have an Outback trailer and an SOB fifth wheel and some connex boxes.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

USMC03- I am late in posting about our dip netting trip...sorry everyone. It was great!! We got 30 fish in 4hrs on the 14th at the mouth of the river on the north side!! That was the fun part...then came the cleaning and vacuum-sealing.







But the real treat is red salmon all year/winter long.







We did get 5 more the following Friday...much slower day. I believe we saw your OB off of K-Beach road. We were at Diamond M RV on K-Beach just up from the light that you turn at to cross the Kenai river. We will be going back down for Labor day weekend for some silver fishing. To bad we can't dip net for them. Rod and reel is fun to, just nat as productive.


----------



## usmc03

We went out a total of five times with the high tides and each time we got 15-19, more than enough fish for me. I end up giving it to friends and neighbors. I hate the processing part also, and have frozen most all of it in the ziplock bags as I will sit and smoke it or can it. I am wanting to head down and do some silver fishing myself but will have to see what happens. I am not much into them eating wise, I like to catch them for the play they give.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

usmc03 said:


> We went out a total of five times with the high tides and each time we got 15-19, more than enough fish for me. I end up giving it to friends and neighbors. I hate the processing part also, and have frozen most all of it in the ziplock bags as I will sit and smoke it or can it. I am wanting to head down and do some silver fishing myself but will have to see what happens. I am not much into them eating wise, I like to catch them for the play they give.


usmc03- I have never fished for silvers on the Kenai, any suggestions? Can you fish from the beach? Tackle ideas,ehat to use? I have only fished for silvers at Ship Creek, Jim Creek, Eklutna Tail Race and Little Su. How is the fishing from shore in Seward? We will try to make down there too. My older brother is coming in from Colorado and I want to do it right. Thanks for the help.


----------



## usmc03

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> We went out a total of five times with the high tides and each time we got 15-19, more than enough fish for me. I end up giving it to friends and neighbors. I hate the processing part also, and have frozen most all of it in the ziplock bags as I will sit and smoke it or can it. I am wanting to head down and do some silver fishing myself but will have to see what happens. I am not much into them eating wise, I like to catch them for the play they give.


usmc03- I have never fished for silvers on the Kenai, any suggestions? Can you fish from the beach? Tackle ideas,ehat to use? I have only fished for silvers at Ship Creek, Jim Creek, Eklutna Tail Race and Little Su. How is the fishing from shore in Seward? We will try to make down there too. My older brother is coming in from Colorado and I want to do it right. Thanks for the help.








[/quote]

Keep in mind on the Kenai, there are pinks this year. They come in every even year. I generally use a size 5 vibrax or a large pixee spoon of varying colors. Best to get a few in different ones but have found the gold shiny ones with some red work good. The pinks will hit on just about anything, silvers are a little more picky. I have also found that it is best to go early early in the morning for them. As far as where to go, I used to fish from Centennial park in Soldotna, but they have banned fishing from the lagoon which I think is the best place. You still can fish from the bank near it. A lot of people soak eggs which I have never done. 
As far as Seward goes, I have only been there once and that was a week or so ago with no luck. You best bet is to log onto www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com and read the private angler reports for where the fish are. You can also post a question in the forum there. Going back to the Kenai, you best bet is any public area on the lower river. If you have access to a boat, even better. I am hoping to get a little silver fishing in but don't know as I may be heading out of state for training for a good part of next month. Good luck.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

usmc03 said:


> We went out a total of five times with the high tides and each time we got 15-19, more than enough fish for me. I end up giving it to friends and neighbors. I hate the processing part also, and have frozen most all of it in the ziplock bags as I will sit and smoke it or can it. I am wanting to head down and do some silver fishing myself but will have to see what happens. I am not much into them eating wise, I like to catch them for the play they give.


usmc03- I have never fished for silvers on the Kenai, any suggestions? Can you fish from the beach? Tackle ideas,ehat to use? I have only fished for silvers at Ship Creek, Jim Creek, Eklutna Tail Race and Little Su. How is the fishing from shore in Seward? We will try to make down there too. My older brother is coming in from Colorado and I want to do it right. Thanks for the help.








[/quote]

Keep in mind on the Kenai, there are pinks this year. They come in every even year. I generally use a size 5 vibrax or a large pixee spoon of varying colors. Best to get a few in different ones but have found the gold shiny ones with some red work good. The pinks will hit on just about anything, silvers are a little more picky. I have also found that it is best to go early early in the morning for them. As far as where to go, I used to fish from Centennial park in Soldotna, but they have banned fishing from the lagoon which I think is the best place. You still can fish from the bank near it. A lot of people soak eggs which I have never done. 
As far as Seward goes, I have only been there once and that was a week or so ago with no luck. You best bet is to log onto www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com and read the private angler reports for where the fish are. You can also post a question in the forum there. Going back to the Kenai, you best bet is any public area on the lower river. If you have access to a boat, even better. I am hoping to get a little silver fishing in but don't know as I may be heading out of state for training for a good part of next month. Good luck.








[/quote]
USMC03- Thanks for the great info!


----------

